# I would like to apologize for my absence



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Jul 15, 2009)

Well I would like to apologize for my absence, ive been dealing with Shop renos and bad painters. as a result im forced to mothball many of the builds I have on the go so Ill be offering money back and extending my quoted build times for a few members on this forum if there willing and I hope to be back and runing with in a year, I wount be tanking on any custom builds due to paint/shop issus and until we are done renos there be no painting on our own for a while. this has been a really hard firt year for us and I hope the next one is a bit more uplifting


I am a hard man to reach and Ill be doing my best to get to any emails on this forum delt with but Im working night and day just to keep things runing and my family eating

Ill be sending emails out thru the next few weeks. 




Thanks for your patience guys, much respect


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for doing this, this type of behavior really goes along way.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 16, 2009)

Wondering where you'd run off too. Good luck in getting everything sorted out


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jul 16, 2009)

I've read about you a lot in a thread or two. Best of luck working out everything. Slug it out now and it'll pay off in the long run.


----------



## vansinn (Jul 16, 2009)

Setting up shop and building connections with part(s) suppliers or the painter issues you mention, can be a testing experience during the initial times. Been there too in another biz..
From your previous posts, I just thought you had way too many orders at hand 
Best of luck getting everything worked out


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 16, 2009)

Kudos to you for a heads up.  Although, I must say that you had quite a few people worried. 

I wish you the very best of luck with becoming an established name.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 16, 2009)

Haaa that sucks... a lot actually. While I didn't like most of your designs I was always impressed by the craftsmanship behind them, I wish you to be back on your feet ASAP.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Jul 16, 2009)

I wasn't affected by your recent troubles, but I hope you won't be affected by any future ones. Best of luck.


----------



## TMM (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you for posting this, Matt. This sort of heads-up goes a long way in building a good rep for yourself, though I'm sorry to hear that all isn't going well. Hope to talk to you soon through PM / email.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Jul 18, 2009)

well, i definitely hope i get my deposit back since its been 4months since i asked for it.


----------



## Lozek (Jul 21, 2009)

VforVendetta00 said:


> well, i definitely hope i get my deposit back since its been 4months since i asked for it.



You & me both mate, I paid for an Ibanez that he was selling back in February, so far no guitar, no refund and now no replies to my messages.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jul 21, 2009)

It appears he made this post and then went absent again


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 3, 2009)

yea, such a piece of shit, no communications, no refund and apparently noone ever received a playing guitar from this douchebag.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 3, 2009)

Not defending his lack of communication/follow through to people he took money from, but I do have a playable 8 from him. Basically arrived needing some serious setup work and a bit of nut filing to lower the action on the low F#.

Did any of you guys pay be credit card? If so I'd be reversing the charges


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 3, 2009)

Lucky... All I have so far is 2 emails in a 6 month time frame and a missing $550. Atleast the email was offering me a different wood for my guitar and I said yes. He already had it almost finished too. I don't know why I didn't get any reply or the guitar after that though.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Sep 20, 2009)

punisher911 said:


> Lucky... All I have so far is 2 emails in a 6 month time frame and a missing $550. Atleast the email was offering me a different wood for my guitar and I said yes. He already had it almost finished too. I don't know why I didn't get any reply or the guitar after that though.




thats interesting, he said the wood for my guitar was messed up and had me chose another one! is this his modus operandi? just to fuck with people like that? anyway he still hasn't answered anyone about their money or guitars he owes.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 20, 2009)

So, from what I gather, the whole endeavour has been lasting for more than two months after the OP started the thread? Ouch...

I'll be honest and try to keep my somewhat blunt approach to this sort of issue toned down, but how on Earth is it acceptable that, after taking people's money as a comission for a build, and estimating a delivery time for a finished instrument, the one information people seem to have had is either this thread or something along the lines of "the wood you wanted to be used in your custom instrument sucks, please choose another"?

I won't question the quality of the instruments he builds, for I haven't played on any of them, but what I see here is a potentially profitable business going down the drain due to extremely poor customer support and communication. If the product is a good one, it is a shame indeed.


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 20, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> It appears he made this post and then went absent again


Thats why he made this post, because he knew he would be going absent again. Its all an unfortunate preplanned way of dealing with you guys without dealing with you so to speak. I remember reading this original thread when it was posted and after already hearing something about him before the post what I thought was "this post is just a sorry in advance for what he is going to do". I think he knew this was going to happen and thought that if he posted that then it would be OK. It may not be my place to say anything at all but I can smell shit from far away sometimes. Im only writing this because you know how when you have a feeling about something, no one else really does, then it becomes clear at some point that you were right all along? My point is that you may hear from him again but it will be the exact same thing and nothing will be resolved. Id like to remain optimistic for you guys but Im not so sure about this guy. I understand his life has taken a turn for the worse in regards to making guitars for people and holding to his word, and thats too bad, but he needs to stay in constant communication, especially when he isnt established or doesnt have quite a reputation yet, or does he have a reputation now?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 20, 2009)

Not that it makes any difference, but he's logged in here (according to his profile) now and again, and MUST be aware of what's going on. So it's not like he's in the hospital or something.


----------



## 777 (Sep 20, 2009)

Anyone who is canadian drive to his fucking house and beat the living shit out of the scamming cunt!


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Jun 2, 2012)

punisher911, has been compensated and our account has been settled 

VforVendetta00, has had compensation sent and once received our account will be settled, will update once recived

Lozek, we have been in contact, and we are working on his refund, the account will be settled, 

my only reason for posting is just to let you guys know that i know its been too long but i have put the effort into refunding all losses and to make my apologies to the members that have been waiting on a refund, im no longer building guitars just playing them. im very sorry that this has taken so long to deal with ive made my share of mistakes and ive paid for it with the loss of trust and i only hope that my apologies are taken to heart i truly never ment for this to happen. once ive settled things with lozek my accounts will have all been settled and refunded


----------



## vansinn (Jun 2, 2012)

Business can be tough, and indeed, there are lessons to be learned.
I lost my independent consulting biz due to a relationship breakup at the worst possible time, so I could tell a thing or two..

We all followed your ongoing initial success back then, and I for one will say it takes bravery to step up like this, even if it has taken time.
Good to hear you're playing dem things


----------



## punisher911 (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeppers.. He took care of me... I had finally given up at this point.. He actually contacted me to settle up. We made a deal and he came through.


----------



## crg123 (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow three years? Sorry to hear about this situation, glad all you guys are getting your money back


----------



## Danukenator (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll say this, by taking the high road here, even considering the time, you haven't fully burned your bridges. Unlike the other threads where people have never gotten their money back, this is at least a better solution for all parties involved.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Jun 6, 2012)

> VforVendetta00, has had compensation sent and once received our account will be settled, will update once received



VforVendetta00 has received compensation and our account is settled


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 6, 2012)

Where in canada are you?


----------

